# One year collection



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello:

This is my collection, i started this hobbie one year ago.... this is what i got so far, by the way, here in México is not so common this type of products, it had been difficult for me to get them. Hope to get more soon.

Regards.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That's pretty good going in a year :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats a nice wide selection of products you have there :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice collection and just watch it grow.
Nice to see a fellow flex owner also.
Great machine, east to handle and control.

Nice one
Gordon.


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice collection, especially when some products have been hard for you to obtain.

David:wave:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great collection :thumb:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice! very jelious of the flex!


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you all. Hope to get my lance soon, and some Zaino's.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good looking collection there, nice wide range of products.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looking good bud it is amasing how quickly things will grow and grow untill u r skint 
:lol:
tom


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

tom_k said:


> looking good bud it is amasing how quickly things will grow and grow untill u r skint
> :lol:
> tom


Hahaha Thats right, check what i bought today, 40% off.










About 45 dlls.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice products u have there bud like it alot


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

New Arrival....


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

nice collection mate! nice job in a year


----------



## Greg.w (Apr 21, 2009)

loads of stuff there

thatll keep you busy lol


----------

